# Territorial behavior



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Hello all. I have two girls, Annabelle Lollipop who is a Bichon Frise, and Apricot Lynn who is my havapup 
They're pics may be in my profile. I'm not sure. Kati (Apricot) as a baby pup is my avatar pic.

I am having an issue with them barking at anything that comes near their territory.. my bedroom, the greater living area, the yard and my salon when they are there. It happens whether or not I am with them.

I am just at a loss. I know telling them to stop just reinforces it, so of course that is what everyone else does. I try to hold Lollipop because she is the main problem but it doesn't do much good 
(Kati either growls, barks once or twice and loses interest or backs Lollipop up). I've pretty much given up hope but if anyone has ever corrected this behavior I'm willing to try.

I'm not taking them back to work with me. So now I just have to teach the other 5 I live with....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I probably should've mentioned that they are almost 7yo















The first is Lollipop the second is Kati with her full coat (should have corded her but oh well)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

